# Rumour of Free Certificate III in Commercial Cookery



## jeric0923 (Jun 18, 2018)

Has anyone heard rumours about VIC government making the course Certificate III in Commercial Cookery free in 2019?

According to https://www.training.com.au/ed/free-tafe-courses-in-victoria-courses-to-be-announced/, all the free TAFE courses announced in early May last month correlate to skill shortages, and with 10 remaining courses yet to be announced. It looks likely that a course in commercial cookery will be part of the 10.

Original VIC government announcement is found through this link: http://www.education.vic.gov.au/about/ed ucationstate/Pages/freetafe.aspx_


----------

